# Parking in Durham?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi

We're at the Finchale Priory site north of Durham. We're planning to go into the city centre tomorrow. Does anyone know of motorhome friendly parking near the centre, or is it best to go to the park and ride? Our van is 20ft. 


Chris


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Chris - don't know of anywhere in Durham that is car friendly - never mind motorhome friendly. I was a student there and during term time every single non paying car park space is full very early in the morning - I think you would struggle - There is a caravan club CL site at Durham Amateur Rowing Club - www.durham-arc.org.uk 0191 3866431 £10 night open allyear The leisure centre has little/no parking - Bus or train in may be best option?
Steve


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Any of the park and rides have M/H parking.

You can also park along the riverside at Framwellgate or into Frankland Lane

LINK

But I would go for the Park and ride.

Richard...


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*park and ride*

The park and ride is only 5 mins from you much easier and very efficient it runs every 10 mins
Bri


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

We stayed at The Grange Caravan Club site in Durham (junct 62 A1(M)) last September and used the park and ride which is only minutes away from the site on the other side of the motorway junction. Parking is free but I do not know what the bus fare is because we used our bus passes.


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

i stayed on the caravan club site a few years back and took the park and ride in took me right into the centre would recommend it everytime

wasnt that expensive either

keith


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI

i forgot to add that from the caravan club site it is only a few minutes walk to the park and ride, so your beloved motorhome can sit safely on the site waiting for your return.

regards

keith


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Many thanks everybody. We used the park & ride and it was fine. We also checked out the rowing club CL and we'll stay there tomorrow night, after we've picked up a selection of plants at the Beamish Clematis Nursery. MHF is great. Must remember to renew my subs. 


Chris


----------

